# flange and outturn



## Tradutalento

Please!!! Somebody help me with the word *FLANGE*
I'm translating an oil sale and purchase agreement.
The fragment goes...
"Seller's responsibility ends after the product has passed the *flanges* on Buyer's vessel"
AUXILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ahhhh! Se me olvidaba!!! Mil gracias por su ayuda con la palabra OUTTURN.
Tradutalento.


----------



## esance

Hola Tradutalento,

Traducción literal:

La responsabilidad del vendedor termina después de que el producto haya pasado los rebordes en el buque/barco del comprador.

Otra opción:

......haya sido depositada en el ...........

More options pls?


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Hola Tradu!
Esto es lo que encontré sobre flange:

_A *flange* is an external or internal __rib__, or __rim__, for __strength__, as the flange of an __iron__beam__; or for a guide, as the flange of a car __wheel__; or for attachment to another object, as the flange on the end of a pipe, steam cylinder, etc._
_Alternatively, a flange can be a plate or ring to form a rim at the end of a pipe when fastened to the pipe. A *blind flange* is a plate for covering or closing the end of a pipe. A *flange joint* is a __joint__, as that of pipes, where the connecting pieces have flanges by which the parts are bolted together._

_A *flange rail* is a rail with a flange on one side, to keep wheels, etc. from running off._

_*Flange turning* is the process of forming a flange on a wrought iron plate by bending and hammering it when hot._

*Servo flange*

_*Flange* is also a slang term for female genitalia in parts of the U.K and Ireland._

_The phrase "a *flange* of baboons" is now a widely recognised way of referring to a baboon troop since it was used (as a joke) in the British TV comedy series, Not The 9 O'clock news._

_Retrieved from "__http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flange__"_

Así que supongo que Esance está en lo correcto y, en mi opinión, la traducción que mejor suena es:



			
				esance said:
			
		

> La responsabilidad del vendedor termina después de que el producto haya sido depositado en el barco del comprador.


 
o... La responsabilidad del vendedor termina cuando el producto ha sido embarcado.-

Saludos


----------



## ines

Tradutalento said:
			
		

> Please!!! Somebody help me with the word *FLANGE*
> I'm translating an oil sale and purchase agreement.
> The fragment goes...
> "Seller's responsibility ends after the product has passed the *flanges* on Buyer's vessel"
> AUXILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ahhhh! Se me olvidaba!!! Mil gracias por su ayuda con la palabra OUTTURN.
> Tradutalento.



Hola, Tradutalento, es una terminología bien marina, se refiere a que se transfiere la responsabilidad por el producto, y la misma se produce en el momento en que el producto traspasa las "bridas" en el buque del Comprador. 

Recapitulando:  La responsabilidad del vendedor finaliza después de qeu el producto ha traspado las bridas del buque del Comprador.

Espero haber podido ayudar con esta explicación.


----------



## aes

La traducción correcta de FLANGE es brida.


----------



## andyjean

Flange=brida


----------



## arp

¡Hola!

Estoy de acuerdo con ines. Es una terminología bien marina y se refiere a la condición de entrega F.O.B. Mirad las definiciones en inglés y español:

*Free On Board (FOB)* is an Incoterm. It means that the seller pays for transportation of the goods to the port of shipment, plus loading costs. The buyer pays freight, insurance, unloading costs and transportation from the port of destination to his factory. The passing of risks occurs when the goods pass the ship's rail at the port of shipment. ... (http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/free+on+board)

*VALOR FOB - Free on board: *Franco a bordo. El precio se entiende por mercancía puesta a bordo del barco, con todos los gastos, derechos e impuestos y riesgos a cargo del vendedor hasta el momento en que la mercancía ha pasado la borda del barco (http://www.bancoex.gov.ve/ind_glo_part.asp?Index=1&Letra=V)

Pues creo que la traducción, al usar la frase propuesta por esance,  debería ser "La responsabilidad del vendedor termina después de que el producto ha pasado la borda del barco del comprador".

¿Tal vez "passing the flanges" es una expresión de jerga?

Saludos

arp


----------



## rholt

"Seller's responsibility ends after the product has passed the *flanges* on Buyer's vessel."
means that 
"La responsabilidad del vendedor termina después de que el producto ha pasado la brida de la linea de cargo del barco del comprador."


----------



## Ruzzo007

Can someone help me tranlating FLange, wlbow and Tee, refferin to indutrial part that go on oil rigs.

Muchas gracias


----------



## man2c

Hola a todos

He llegado a este hilo buscando "outturn" y me he encontrado con lo de "flange" que también está dentro del contexto que tengo y del de tradutalento. 

Aunque estos hilos son muy antiguos, no quiero dejar pasar la oportunidad de aclarar el tema de "flange" en el barco.

Como muy bien dice arp, cuando se dice franco a bordo es mercancía puesta "al otro lado de la borda del barco". Esto en el caso de mercancías sólidas se entiende fácilmente pero, en el caso de mercancías líquidas que se cargan a través de una manguera, la cosa es más complicada. 

Las mangueras se enchufan (normalmente mediante una conexión "flanged" (embridada) a una "flange" (brida) que se encuentra en el barco de forma permanente y que conecta con los tanques de almacenamiento. 

Cuando se habla del traspaso del título o del riesgo el contrato dice qe se hace cuando el producto pasa la "vessel's permanent flange". ¿Qué quiere decir esto? pues simplemente que el producto no va a cargo del comprador hasta que no ha pasado esa brida ¡aunque haya 200 m de manguera llena de producto por la cubierta del barco!. Es decir, la "flange" cumple la misión de la "borda" en el caso de los líquidos, aunque esté alejada de la borda del barco.

Espero sirva de ayuda para entender.

Saludos cordiales


----------

